# Restoring a 1948 Clubman



## chris667 (24 Feb 2010)

This one:







I've been using it non-stop for about a year, but being outside has not been kind to her. I'm building a bike for transport, and sorting this one. At 62, she deserves refinishing to her former glory.

Who should I get to do the respray? And should I stick with the original green, or could I have something else without it looking silly? I'll be going with original transfers, as you can buy them from H Lloyd.


----------



## tyred (26 Feb 2010)

Any colour you like so long as it's another fairly dark colour would look okay IMO. A bike this age shouldn't be painted in luminous pink.

That SA headlamp is a 1970s item (but vastly superior optics to what would've been original). The chrome looks to be in nice condition.


----------



## chris667 (26 Feb 2010)

I've been hoarding bits for it. This photo was taken about a year ago, when I first acquired her; she's been heavily used in the past year while all my modern kit has been ignored.

Believe it or not, it was a bright pearlescent green originally. You can just make out flecks of the original colour on frame around the head tube. If I do go for a non-original finish, it will be a nice colour that befits an old bike, perhaps a brown or burgundy. 

I can think of nothing worse than taking a bike like this and making it "cool" by painting it up to look like a toy.


----------



## porteous (31 Mar 2010)

You can probably get to look at the original colour when you remove the head badge. These were always a nice bike and restore well. Worth getting the respray done properly, perhaps by Argos, who do a good job. I restored my Rudge Aero Clubman last year, and prefer riding it to any other bike I have.


----------

